# Yvonne's 2022 Stray Cat Thread



## Yvonne G (Mar 21, 2022)

When stray cats come around I chase them away. If they're persistent and are still coming around after two weeks I trap them have them neutered or spayed, and add them to my menagerie.

I wasn't thinking clearly when cat Uno came to live here, and I neglected to get his picture. Uno was a very pretty, fluffy orange long hair. He was friendly right off the bat. After he'd been here a week I was just about to box him up for his trip to the vet, when a large abscess that was hidden by all his hair (on his cheek) burst and goopy gunk was running all over his bib. Ugh! So I had to wait until that healed for his vet trip. I started him on the Amoxicillin and cleaned him up best I could. The next day he was gone, and I haven't seen him since. I think he went somewhere to die in peace.

My daughter has a new stray cat that she named David. When she saw my #2 stray she said he looks just like David, so my #2 is named David Dos, but I call him Kitty Man. He's a beauty and I find it hard to believe someone dumped him. He's probably a runaway. I chased him away for two weeks, but every morning he's there for breakfast and every evening for dinner. So Kittyman is here to stay. He's already neutered, thank goodness.

David Dos:




Just look at that face! He's a beauty!!



Tres Kitty is a pretty young cat, I THINK male, but haven't been able to give him a real close inspection yet. He's either a very young male or he's neutered because I can't see very big 'equipment'.

I wonder what the world looks like when looking through those crossed eyes:




Pretty soon, rather than "that crazy turtle lady" I'm going to be known as "That Crazy Cat Lady." There are now six outside cats and two indoor cats. All strays except for the calico who lives in the house.


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Mar 21, 2022)

I'm OBSESSED! That last one though really tugged at my heart strings! Love his lil eyes!!!!

This is my 10 week old kitten Indie 
It's not often that I get to show her off here on the forum!


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 31, 2022)

We got 2 kittens (littermates) from a local animal sanctuary back in October of 2020. They were born while their mom was in a foster home, so they're not exactly strays. They were SUCH a delight during the covid craziness!
They look so different that it's hard to believe they're actual littermates.

This is Arlo now (Not a baby any more!) aka Rocket Man




And this is Allie:


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 31, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> When stray cats come around I chase them away. If they're persistent and are still coming around after two weeks I trap them have them neutered or spayed, and add them to my menagerie.
> 
> I wasn't thinking clearly when cat Uno came to live here, and I neglected to get his picture. Uno was a very pretty, fluffy orange long hair. He was friendly right off the bat. After he'd been here a week I was just about to box him up for his trip to the vet, when a large abscess that was hidden by all his hair (on his cheek) burst and goopy gunk was running all over his bib. Ugh! So I had to wait until that healed for his vet trip. I started him on the Amoxicillin and cleaned him up best I could. The next day he was gone, and I haven't seen him since. I think he went somewhere to die in peace.
> 
> ...


You are such a good person, Yvonne!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 31, 2022)

My "strsy" cats aren't actually stray. They're just owned by horrible people when let them roam the neighborhood. Break my shade cloths on my ponds and crap all over the soil.
Id love to trap the neighbors imstead


----------

